# JDOM kann nicht eingebunden werden



## Tomas (26. Nov 2009)

hallo,

ich bekomm immer ne Exception da

An exception occurred: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError (JDOM)

Jdom nicht gefunden wird.
Ich hab im Projectordner einen neuen Ordner EXTJAR erstellt, welcher jdom.jar beinhaltet.

also hab ich es dem Plugin hinzugefügt
Manifest
[XML]Manifest-Version: 1.0
Bundle-ManifestVersion: 2
Bundle-Name: %pluginName
Bundle-SymbolicName: Line.diagram; singleton:=true
Bundle-Version: 1.0.0.qualifier
Bundle-ClassPath: extJars/jdom.jar,.
Bundle-Activator: linemodel.diagram.part.ModelDiagramEditorPlugin
Bundle-Vendor: %providerName
Bundle-Localization: plugin
Export-Package: linemodel.diagram.edit.parts,
 linemodel.diagram.part,
 linemodel.diagram.providers
Require-Bundle: org.eclipse.core.runtime,
 org.eclipse.jface,
 org.eclipse.ui.views,
 org.eclipse.emf.ecore,
 org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi,
 org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.emf.core,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.emf.commands.core,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.emf.ui.properties,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.properties,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.providers,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.render,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.diagram.ui.resources.editor,
 org.eclipse.draw2d;visibility:=reexport,
 org.eclipse.gmf.runtime.draw2d.ui;visibility:=reexport,
 Line;visibility:=reexport,
 Line.edit;visibility:=reexport,
 org.eclipse.gef;visibility:=reexport,
 org.eclipse.ui,
 org.eclipse.core.resources
Eclipse-LazyStart: true
Bundle-ActivationPolicy: lazy
Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6[/XML]


build.properties
[XML]bin.includes = .,\
               icons/,\
               META-INF/,\
               plugin.xml,\
               plugin.properties,\
               messages.properties,\
               .options,\
               extJar/
jars.compile.order = extJar\,.
source.. = src/,\
           extJar/
output.. = bin/
src.includes = extJar/
[/XML]


----------



## Tomas (26. Nov 2009)

so ich habe das Problem verstanden was vorherrscht:

Modello JDOM Plugin - Modello JDOM Plugin
PDE - Eclipsepedia
EclipseProject - Eclipse User Community Forums-viewtopic-Einbinden von JDOM in Eclipse?

meine Frage jetzt ist:

Soll ich alles was ich mit dem jdom.jar (ursprungs jar) verwerfen und mit modello-plugin-jdom machen? Wenn ja kennt sich wer mit dem aus und kann sagen, dass es genau so gut hinhaut wie das normale jdom.jar?

plg

thomas


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2009)

Warum nimmst du nicht das osgiifzierte JDom aus Orbit?
Orbit


----------



## Tomas (26. Nov 2009)

rein theoretisch hät ichs ja, aber ich machs jetzt mit sax, mal schaun.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2009)

Bundles einbinden ist immer besser als embedded jars.


----------



## Tomas (27. Nov 2009)

so lad jetzt orbit runter und schau ob es funktioniert!


----------



## Tomas (1. Dez 2009)

so ich hab orbit runtergeladen, und das bundle hinzugefügt, jdom im orbit bundle funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2009)

Fang damit an dir eine Target Platform zu definieren (wahlweise über die Preferences -> PlugIn Development), oder über new -> PlugIn Development -> Target Definition.
In diese Target Platform trägst du ein gegen was du kompilieren willst. Dort bindest du dann ausgwählte Bundles aus Orbit ein (nicht Orbit komplett).
Wenn deine Target Platform komplett ist, schalte sie aktiv.


----------



## Tomas (2. Dez 2009)

ich kann aber nur 1 taget definition auswählen (eigentlich klar^^). Ich habe jetzt meiner originalen target plattform jdom hinzugefügt.  kann ich irgendwie die aktuelle running plattform so belassen wie sie ist?

Running Plattform(active)
 - ${eclipse_home} - C:\...  <-(
 - C:\.... \Plugins\jdom        <-( Ist das erlaubt? soll man es anders machen?

Wenn ich eine Neue Running Plattform erstelle, findet er mir die org.eclipse.xxx "Plugins" nicht mehr(diese "plugins" fehlen wenn ich mir meine eigene erstelle), doch ich brauche die aktuellen und jdom hinzugefügt.

Es funktioniert zwar, (endlich ich wäre schon fast verzweifelt, danke) doch ich glaube es sollte anders gemacht werden^^

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2009)

Ich würde davon abraten sich bei der Entwicklung auf die Running Platform zu beziehen. Die ist zu volatil.


----------



## Tomas (3. Dez 2009)

Ich rate mir auch davon ab, nur solange ich nicht weiß wie es anders geht, wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Dez 2009)

Die Target Definitions und die Preferences Einstellungen sind doch relativ einfach zu verstehen, oder?
Du kannst deine Target Platform aus verschiedenen Quellen zusammenstöpseln:
Eclipse Installationen, p2 Repositories (Update Sites), Verzeichnis das Plugins/Features enthält.
Du kannst zB einfach die Galileo Update Site als Ausgangspunkt nehmen und die Features auswählen die du als Target Platform betrachtest. Oder du lädst dir ein Eclipse runter, installierst was du gerne in deiner TP hättest und benutzt diese Installation als die Target Platform


----------

